# Winning (losing) on low carb



## Reptile (Oct 6, 2021)

After the mysterious loss of 15 kg over two that I put down to giving up booze, I've managed to loose another 7 lbs in the past 4 weeks or so on low carb.  Low carb seems to stem the tide of my hunger, at least for me.

I start most days with one drive of good bacon and an egg fried in butter washed  down with my usual two pints of tea.  If I have lunch, it's usually a piece of cheese, or a few figs or other fruit, or a small bowl of nuts.  Dinner is a substantial meal, usually of meat or fish with low carb veg.  I often make the meat into a stew with tinned tomatoes, fried onions and leeks, garlic, carrots, shredded cabbage, green, red lentils and a little pearl barley plus tinned peas.  This usually makes dinner for two for two days.

Somedays I'll have sugar free jelly and whipped cream too.

Doubly pleased to be losing as was warned that gliclazide can cause weight gain...  

Can't help wondering if the 15kg over two years could have been removal of lots of glucose by kidneys.  Can that happen with type two's?


----------



## Vonny (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi @Reptile and congratulations on the weight loss!   Low carb is definitely the way to go for us T2s. Like you, once I significantly cut the carbs I stopped feeling hungry. No need to snack between meals and no cravings for bread like I once had.

I don't know how it works, far too technical for me, I'm just glad it does!


----------



## Reptile (Oct 6, 2021)

Wow Vonny, I've just been reading the story of your declining weight, hba1c, and medication in your signature. That's seriously inspirational.  Congratulations on your progress and thanks for sharing!


----------



## diatribe (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes, I see we have a similar loss - although I think over a longer period of time in my case. I am down by about 15kg over the last year, about 8kg of that since being diagnosed in June. In my case I just followed the advice from when I was in hospital, which was based on the plate proportions approach, a bit more exercise and removing sugar as much as possible. I monitor carb level, and have cut it a lot but I am certainly not on a strict very low carb diet. If anything more calorie and type of calorie monitoring, often with an emphasis on lower GI food stuffs. 

I still try to enjoy my food, but just try to eat sensibly. Everyone is different, but my relatively "easy" diet approach has worked well. Indeed, before being diagnosed as T2 I would often try to diet and fail totally to lose weight - even if I was eating better. My doctor was also quite pleased with it this week when I had my detailed follow-up.


----------



## travellor (Oct 24, 2021)

diatribe said:


> Yes, I see we have a similar loss - although I think over a longer period of time in my case. I am down by about 15kg over the last year, about 8kg of that since being diagnosed in June. In my case I just followed the advice from when I was in hospital, which was based on the plate proportions approach, a bit more exercise and removing sugar as much as possible. I monitor carb level, and have cut it a lot but I am certainly not on a strict very low carb diet. If anything more calorie and type of calorie monitoring, often with an emphasis on lower GI food stuffs.
> 
> I still try to enjoy my food, but just try to eat sensibly. Everyone is different, but my relatively "easy" diet approach has worked well. Indeed, before being diagnosed as T2 I would often try to diet and fail totally to lose weight - even if I was eating better. My doctor was also quite pleased with it this week when I had my detailed follow-up.


I lost 30kg in just over a year.
A similar story, followed the NHS advice, cut the calories, dropped onto a low fat diet, watched the sugar, and went onto low GI, and exercised.
I definitely enjoy my food, I certainly don't low carb, no need to as I reversed my diabetes, I'm getting back into the gym after lock down, as you say, it was very easy, and it's certainly eating well.


----------

